# java not working windows 8



## moe6142 (Oct 26, 2012)

i have installed java, but everytime i go on a website that requires it, it still says i dont have java, but it is installed on my computer. can anyone help​









i tried on chrome and ie​


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello moe6142 and welcome to TSF,

Which version of IE were you using when trying to view Java content?

The Desktop version allows plug-ins (but doesn't work well IMHO)
The Start (APP) version does not allow plugins... 

Did you install JRE before Chrome? If so, I suggest running the Java installation from the Chrome browser to be sure you have the proper plug-in.


----------

